# A dog peed on her



## kekita

What is the past tense of the verb (to) pee?

Is it correct if I say, "A dog peed on her"?


----------



## Muñequita

the past tense of *pee* is *peed*


----------



## micafe

kekita said:


> What is the past tense of the verb (to) pee?
> 
> Is it correct if I say, "A dog peed on her" ?


 
I bet she had to take a shower afterwards


----------



## Muñequita

Shouldn't it be better to say "A dog peed on herself"??


----------



## skyynow

no... the dog peed on her (as in her as a person)


----------



## micafe

Muñequita said:


> Shouldn't it be better to say "A dog peed on herself"??


 
Well, I understood that the dog peed on someone (her). Can a dog pee on him/herself? It's kind of difficult, isn't it.


----------



## Muñequita

Sorry! I thought you were speaking of the dog. I found the sentence quite strange and was wondering how can a dog pee on herself/himself.


----------



## skyynow

A dog could definitely pee on itself.  If a dog is sick, can't get up to go pee, or does not have control of when it pees, it will end up peeing on itself.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Hell, I even pee on myself some days!


----------



## Muñequita

And how can you say that a dog peed on itself using the formal word urinated? Should the verb urinated be followed by the preposition over?


----------



## skyynow

No.  Urniated does not need to be followed by over.  Actually in most circumstances, the prep. over doesn't follow the word urniated.

He urinated in the toliet.
He urinated in the snow.
She urinated on the seat accidentally.

You only use of the prep over if the subject actually urinated over something... which I think is more rare than a dog peeing on itself.

Does this make sense?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

To pee sounds as an onomatopoeia, has it always been commonly used instead of to urinate?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

The four most common, in my eyes.

To pee (not formal, should be used with friends)
To piss (even less formal, said with friends, sort of vulgar)
To urinate (formal)
To tinkle (child terminology)


----------



## Muñequita

skyynow said:


> No. Urniated does not need to be followed by over. Actually in most circumstances, the prep. over doesn't follow the word urniated.
> 
> He urinated in the toliet.
> He urinated in the snow.
> She urinated on the seat accidentally.
> 
> You only use of the prep over if the subject actually urinated over something... which I think is more rare than a dog peeing on itself.
> 
> Does this make sense?


 
It makes sense.


----------



## kkamannn

SrRdRaCinG said:


> The four most common, in my eyes.
> 
> To pee (not formal, should be used with friends)
> To piss (even less formal, said with friends, sort of vulgar)
> To urinate (formal)
> To tinkle (child terminology)



These descriptions are good.  Although I think "pee" is used more commonly by/with children.  "Piss" is almost always  used almost by teenagers and older.


----------



## friedfysh

If it were "pee herself" that would usually mean that she was laughing, like mearse de risa.


----------



## kkamannn

Here are some ways to phrase the terms SrRdRaCing posted, along with some new ones...

"Go to the bathroom/restroom" (most common, I think)
"Going #1" (casual, not used very much, (#2 is caca))
"Going potty" (very popular child terminology...one of the most common)
"Take a whiz" (slang)
"Take a leak" (slang)
"Relieve yourself/one's self" (more formal)
"Gotta go" (casual)
"golden shower" (slang....don't use this term without knowing what it means)
"Go pee"
"Take a piss"
"To urinate" (more of a scientific term...typically not used in conversation)
"Go tinkle"


----------



## kekita

Gee! I could write a poem with all these words! You guys are all wise!


----------



## friedfysh

Don't call it a restroom in the UK, we always find it funny that americans call it that, I half expected there to be a bed in there to have a rest on. It's called a toilet. Likewise a bathroom should have a bath in it so while it's usually ok to say that in somebody's house, in a restaurant it would be weird.

And some slang... Going for a slash is popular. Waz too but only in the north, and since you are probably unlikely to even go to the country... it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Rivendell

friedfysh said:


> Don't call it a restroom in the UK, we always find it funny that americans call it that, I half expected there to be a bed in there to have a rest on. It's called a toilet. Likewise a bathroom should have a bath in it so while it's usually ok to say that in somebody's house, in a restaurant it would be weird.
> 
> And some slang... Going for a slash is popular. Waz too but only in the north, and since you are probably unlikely to even go to the country... it doesn't really matter.


 

You can also go to the lady's room / men's room... but I guess only in the U.S.!!


----------



## anothersmith

friedfysh said:


> Don't call it a restroom in the UK, we always find it funny that americans call it that, I half expected there to be a bed in there to have a rest on.



In some buildings in the U.S., there is a bed in the women's restroom for women to rest on.  It's always located in an anteroom to what you would call the toilet.   It's most common in older buildings, such as hotels or concert halls, but I have seen them in modern office buildings.


----------



## skyynow

All this talk about peeing... it makes me laugh.

One other thing I'd like to add before this conversation comes to an end, is that no one ever says urinate, I mean even at the doctor's they tell you to pee in the cup...

enough said.


----------



## Loob

I think the following need adding to the list:

wee
wee-wee
widdle
piddle

And as to the restroom etc: that's a loo


----------



## skyynow

I must admit, I like widdle.  I'm going to have to start using that...


----------



## kkamannn

Restroom is the most common term in the US, like on public signs etc.  We Americans think it is funny the Brits call it "the loo" and the "water closet".  Where the heck did loo come from?  So does a wall of water come crashing down on you when you open the door?  LOL

Sometimes young men will say "I need to drain my main vein."


----------



## Loob

kkamannn said:


> We Americans think it is funny the Brits call it "the loo" and the "water closet". Where the heck did loo come from? So does a wall of water come crashing down on you when you open the door? LOL


 
To be fair, I don't think I've ever heard anyone, of any nationality, call it the "water closet", although everyone knows the abbreviation WC.

They say, don't they, that "loo" comes from the French "l'eau", and more specifically from the old shout when people emptied their chamber-pots out of the window in the morning: "gardy-loo" = "gardez l'eau".

As to whether walls of water come crashing down on you when you open the door of a lavatory, well, in some Brit public loos of my acquaintance......

Loob


----------



## Boerboel

Also, another way of putting it...  "I need to drain my tank."


----------



## roxcyn

Many of them have been listed, but:
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Wikisaurus:urination

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/toilet

Have a nice day.


----------



## trevorb

The most common way of referring to the loo in public places in the UK is 'Ladies' or 'Gents' (Gentlemen's), according to gender. People sometimes use these terms in a slightly tongue-in-cheek way in other situations.

Just needed to relieve myself of that!


----------



## HistofEng

common for kids:

"go wee-wee"


----------



## micafe

Gotta go, gotta go, gotta go


----------



## kekita

Have you heard an expression about a dragon that pees or something like that?


----------



## kkamannn

I have never heard of an expression about a dragon that pees.  I have heard a couple of times someone say "I gotta pee/piss like a race horse (or some other large animal)."...meaning they really need to go badly.  

I suppose it is possible you heard someone said that they have to pee like a dragon...but I have never heard that before either.


----------



## LisainPhilly

Onomatopoeic words represent "sounds" associated with the name.  For example, the "buzz" of a bee, the "baa" of a sheep, the "hiss" of a snake, the "meow" of a cat.  Therefore, "pee" is not onomatopoeic as such.


----------

